# 2009 CC Parking Break Error GRRRRRRRRR!!!



## kappadon3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone else have a reoccurring parking break error message (yellow icon in the dash and MFI message)?

I bought a 2009 MT CC Sport about 2 months ago and it is about to go back to the dealer for the 4th time this Monday. They first said it was the parking break switch... 2 days later light back on. Then they changed the "module"... 2 days later light back on. I have noticed that it comes on more frequently when it is cold outside (morning in NC in mid 30s).

I am asking to see if I can direct the Einsteins at the local dealership so I can stop seeing those turds. The good thing that it is all covered under warranty and they have been cooperative, just not effective


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Sounds pretty silly. But, prey up your shifter console and make sure the 'auto-hold' switch and plug are secure. I forgot to plug mine in after switching trims and had the same error. Plugged it back in securely, and it went away.


----------



## EvilManatee (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, this just happened to me this morning. My car is only a month old with about 1200 miles. I was thinking if it happens again I am going to talk to the dealer. Let me know what you find out. The parking light comes on and I get a message about checking the owners manual. If I turn the engine off and restart the car it goes away. Very odd. Loving the car otherwise.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

I have the same issue too. Only happened twice so far, which were many months apart. It goes away as soon as you disengage/reengage the parking brake. The brake itself functions just fine. I'm planning to have the dealer look at it next time I go in.


----------



## im1hapa (Aug 17, 2004)

Mine started doing this at around 37k...nice that it happened just outside the warranty. It progressively became worse to the point where I had to turn the car off and on a couple of times to to reset the system so that it would release the parking brake.

The dealer read the error codes for free (probably because I was paying for my 40K service) and said that the switch was faulty. They wanted $230.00 to fix the problem. I thanked them for pulling the codes for me, and went home and ordered the switch for $60.00 through Keefer VW. 

When I got the switch, I just popped off the fuse panel on the side of the dash, popped out the bum parking switch, and popped in the new one. 5 minutes total...for $170 worth of labor! :screwy: I haven't had a problem since.

I'm glad I purchased the service manual CD...it has already paid for itself x10! :thumbup:


----------



## kappadon3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Would you like to share the manual CD? Didn't even know there was such a thing.


----------



## im1hapa (Aug 17, 2004)

I wish I could, but they only gave me 3 access codes to the CD Rom. You can get it from the Bentley Publisher's website. 

http://www.bentleypublishers.com/fi...dex&make=Volkswagen&model=passat-cc&year=2009

Seems like they only have the 2009 manual available. Looks like they want $129.00, but I paid something like $90 when I ordered it in 2009. Either way, if you are gonna keep your CC for a while, and you are okay with working on your own car, its a good way to go. Between replacing the passenger side view mirror and the parking brake switch, it has paid for itself again and again from what I would have paid from the stealership in labor fees. :thumbup:


----------



## kappadon3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Update to me Parking break issue:

Dealer replaced the parking break switch again and so far it has been over 48 hours and no error code. fingers crossed


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

mine has actually done this once....i was like...what? and then i turned the car off...and not again.


----------

